Ask HN: What infrastructure would you use to host an open, free JSON-based API? - glenscott1
======
ecesena
Google App Engine is great & free for low volumes of traffic. I use it for my
crypto dashboard: [https://priceeth.github.io/](https://priceeth.github.io/)

Github pages if it's static enough, or for any static part.

If the amount of data is small / static-ish, and can/needs to be changed by
non-tech people, I've also used Google spreadsheet. Example:
[https://hasgluten.com](https://hasgluten.com)

------
nreece
FaaS/Serverless will be a good starting point for something like this, so
either AWS Lambda, Azure Functions or Google Cloud Functions will be good
enough.

------
kkoppenhaver
The free tier of AWS Lambda gives you up to 1 million calls per month. You
could use this for the actual fulfillment of your data. Paired with AWS API
Gateway (1 million calls for free per month for the first year), it seems that
you could do this relatively cheaply.

The only thing I haven't accounted for here is if you're querying against some
sort of database, which would incur additional hosting costs.

------
tony-allan
It would help if you have some additional context. Use case, volumes, cost
objective...

------
mgliwka
What's the nature of your data? Is it static or dynamic?

~~~
asdkhadsj
^ important. If you're trying to provide free access, I always seek ways to
mitigate cost. If the API can be slowly updating, like once a day or w/e, then
I stick everything behind a static CDN or something such that it should cost
you next to nothing. Just a small CPU somewhere to build the JSON endpoints
per update cycle.

------
LiamPa
Django / Zappa

Which is basically AWS lambda / gateway with minimal setup and extremely
cheap.

------
dpeck
In the odd case that the json is static hugo and s3 make for a painless
deployment.

------
StriverGuy
Heroku is the easiest set up imo

------
slipwalker
given the limited amount of context, i would go with:

kotlin+jooby+jersey

